# Will pharmacists make up intrallipid prescriptions?



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if I got hold of my intrallipid prescription, whether a pharmacist would make up the infusion for me.  I am desperate to save money and am aware that the cost of intrallipids is negligible; the real cost is for the nurse who comes to perform the infusion.  I have qualified nurses who are prepared to do the cannulation and oversee the whole procedure.  Would a pharmacist be able to provide the bits and pieces we would need for the cannulation?

Many thanks

G


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi G,

I'm not sure if you would be able to get this via a community pharmacy   The infusion is ready made and supplied in 250 or 500ml bottles (I think? been a long time since I worked with this product) but as it is only licensed for use as part of intravenous feeding mixtures then I don't think it is available for community pharmacy via wholesale. I've only ever seen it bought in bulk direct from manufacturer via hospital pharmacy. Similarly I don't think that community pharmacies are able to purchase injection sets (certainly not in single packs anyway) in order to administer infusions.

Sorry not able to help, don't know for sure (I don't work in community setting so not all that au fait with the regulations there); also at home just now so not got access to the resources I need to double check. If I get a chance at work next week I'll check it out further.

Maz x


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Maz, I appreciate you looking into things for me.  Will keep trying to figure a way out to get hold of it cheaply.  Would a hospital pharmacy be prepared to fill the scrip, do you think?

G


----------

